# Pilote Motorhomes - quality /reliablility etc?



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

Has anyone out there bought a new Pilote Aventura in the last year or any other model from that manufacturer and can give me any comments about the marque, quality, reliability etc etc ? Thanks


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

duds

I don't know about now, but mine is 11 years old, and is superbly built. They are known as a quality motorhome, and of course the prices reflect that!


----------



## levoyden (Feb 25, 2008)

We have a LeVoyageur, part of the Pilote group and using some components . Well built and service from Hayes second to None.
Den


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I was tempted to look at Pilote recently, just to compare with what we have and must say that I was not impressed, poor finish indeed for the price on the screen, from what I read and hear it is the same with Hymer, the older ones are better quality than the new ones.
Now the LeVoyageur is a top quality product and the price shows that.  
will stay with this French van now.

cabby


----------

